# Frankfurt am Main, Germany. Financial District.



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Frankfurt


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Probably, one of the best skyline in Europe
thans for you photos!


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

Rotschildpark










Rothschildpark | Frankfurt Tourism


This park, which used to be the home of the grand estate of the von Rothschild family, is today a popular recreational site for families with children.




www.frankfurt-tourismus.de


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Thank you. I love your Singapore pictures. My desktop at work is blessed with a lot of wallpaper


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

Frankfurt on the Main, Central Station. 5am on Saturday the 4th of July 2020


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wandor said:


> Thank you. I love your Singapore pictures. My desktop at work is blessed with a lot of wallpaper


Thanks


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

Kaiserstrasse. Directly opposite the central station


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice skyline in Frankfurt!!


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Frankfurt


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

Frankfurt's Skyline is Set to Dramatically Change | The B1M


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

MAINHATTAN


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Indeed


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice video from Frankfurt


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

Autum in Frankfurt.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow... love the quality and size of these photos. Certainly impressive, but it does look a little spread out. There seems to be a lot of green between the towers, which I nice, but it does not look very pedestrianized. Of course this isn't a U.S.-style downtown with just highways feeding into it and big-box shops, but where is everybody? How busy are these streets? they do not exactly look "full of life". Personally I´ve only ever been at the airport there. It's definitely on the list!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Frankfurt


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

aljuarez said:


> Wow... love the quality and size of these photos. Certainly impressive, but it does look a little spread out. There seems to be a lot of green between the towers, which I nice, but it does not look very pedestrianized. Of course this isn't a U.S.-style downtown with just highways feeding into it and big-box shops, but where is everybody? How busy are these streets? they do not exactly look "full of life". Personally I´ve only ever been at the airport there. It's definitely on the list!


Hi @aljuarez

This is actually very true. 1. the financial District is not very huge in overall size. 2. a very large crowd uses underground public transport, 3. its surrounded by residential areas/streets 4. since the pandemic its not very crowded only the people that are working at the service and facility sector are at work. most business and office worker doing "Homeoffice".

these pictures are taken with an iPhone 6sPlus. i consider to upgrade to an newer model very soon. please look forward to a improved quality.

greetings and best wishes.


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I like the gloomy look made even darker by some of the more sinister looking skyscrapers


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Frankfurt


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Frankfurt


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Frankfurt


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Cool. I was in the Frankfurt international airport a few years ago which was super nice. I wished I could have visited the city but the views form my Lufthansa flight were amazing.


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

FYI


----------



## GAOSHAN (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Frankfurt once again


----------



## Wandor (May 30, 2019)

Grad entdeckt:
Nicht von mir!
Just discovered:
Not my own images


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont forget: *Videos only in this forum:*








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Love your style of photography!


----------

